# Browser data leakage bug â€“ Mozilla to delete info just in case



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

*Browser data leakage bug – Mozilla to delete info just in case*

Mozilla published an unexpected security patch this week, bumping Firefox up to version 57.0.3.

(You probably weren’t expecting a browser update between Christmas and New Year, but it’s good to know that security fixes don’t take second place in holiday season.)

Officially numbered Bug 1427111, the good news is that this wasn’t a vulnerability that gave crooks the ability to launch an attack, implant malware, or rootle around for personal data on your hard disk.


https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/20...Feed:+nakedsecurity+(Naked+Security+-+Sophos)


----------

